# Whats your favorite BBQ sauce?



## ronbo57 (Feb 2, 2013)

Or do you have your own secret recipe? We like Sweet Baby Rays. We went to Bass Pro the other day and picked up a bottle of Dr. Pepper BBQ sauce it was surprisingly good. We tried it on some smoked sausage. I'm tempted to try it on a rack of ribs. It's not overpowering, but you can taste the Dr. Pepper flavor.


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 2, 2013)

If I'm doing store bought I usually grab Famous Dave's Devils Spit. I also have a recipe I found in here somewhere that I make and add some smoked jalapenos to after I run them through the food processor.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

See if you can find some Wicker's....Kroger's usually carries it.


----------



## bbq grub rub (Feb 2, 2013)

I have to say, I like mine better than any sauce I've ever tried. I have a Miami sauce & spice across the street from my business. They said my sauce is better than anything they sell. It hits with a little vinegar, then the sweet comes in followed by some heat. Ok I'm going out back & cooking something, it's your fault for bringing up sauce. LOL.


----------



## hambone1950 (Feb 3, 2013)

BBQ Grub Rub said:


> I have to say, I like mine better than any sauce I've ever tried. I have a Miami sauce & spice across the street from my business. They said my sauce is better than anything they sell. It hits with a little vinegar, then the sweet comes in followed by some heat. Ok I'm going out back & cooking something, it's your fault for bringing up sauce. LOL.



Ok , you have me intrigued now , would you share that recipe? I am a big fan of the vinegar based sauces on pork. Thanks , :grilling_smilie:


----------



## vtmecheng (Feb 3, 2013)

Kings BBQ sauce for pulled pork.  I have only found it in their restaurant down just south of Richmond.  If I am going for a little more sugar, which I sometimes like as a side for ribs, my go-to is Sweet Baby Rays.  It is minimal on the spices and that complements my normal rub without either conflicting or over-powering.


----------



## jsk0307 (Feb 3, 2013)

My personal favorite is the Killer bbq sauce made by Pigsfoot.  They sell it online or at their competitions.  Someday I hope to come up with my own recipe.













killerBottle.jpg



__ jsk0307
__ Feb 3, 2013


----------



## caseyp (Feb 3, 2013)

So far I like mine best. It's based off or Jeff's recipe but I changed it up a little to make it mine. My family likes my sauce too, we don't buy sauce anymore. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott sapire (Feb 8, 2013)

I make these two sauces fairly often, and a new one I'm calling Mocha Jalokia made from chocolate and ghost chilies.

Bourbon Chocolate Chipotle

http://sweetwaterspice.myshopify.co...5668-bourbon-chocolate-chipotle-basting-sauce

Bacon Bourbon Honey Mustard

http://sweetwaterspice.myshopify.co...666-bacon-bourbon-honey-mustard-basting-sauce


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 8, 2013)

I personally do  not use a Sauce. The flavor of the meat is what I want , having said that , I do have a recipe , I found long ago , for those less discriminating people that have to have something on everything (or when visiting someone  to be courteous).       A Condiment  is all it is to me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Have fun and as always...


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 8, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I personally do  not use a Sauce. The flavor of the meat is what I want , having said that , I do have a recipe , I found long ago , for those less discriminating people that have to have something on everything (or when visiting someone  to be courteous).       A Condiment  is all it is to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









.......anything more than SPOG is not happening here..

   Craig


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think most folks here will say that the sauce they like best is there own. And really, you can't beat home-made BBQ sauce.

I fall into that camp, too, and my friends who've tried it have been pushing me hard to market it commercially. But there's a million sauces out there competing for space on the store shelves. I don't think it'd be worth it, so I'll just continue to make it for friends and family.


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 8, 2013)

For me Cattleman's Classic! There's just something about it! Perfect balance. Sweet baby Ray's is too molasses for me.


----------



## linguica (Feb 8, 2013)

Off the shelf, Rasta Joe's


----------



## brdprey (Feb 8, 2013)

well i myself am stil on the prowl for the sauce of my liking.

i find the sweet baby rays and others to sweet.

maybe i have somthing against sweet or sugars.

but the more natual burst of flavor i can get the better.

like beef, base is beef broth or a auju base . but i must be to picky

being a novice judge im not sure ill be good to compete.

after tasting some of these i find my pallet is not into the

whole sweet part of the game.

if you have a non sweet one i would love to try it or make it to try

thanks guys and gals


----------



## jsbguin (Feb 10, 2013)

I like Big Bob Gibson regular BBQ sauce and their white sauce (it's North Alabama thing). Someone recently gave me Chris Lilly's cookbook with many of their recipes in it including recipes for both sauces.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 10, 2013)

Sue Bee Honey BBQ sauce. Used to make our own with honey and Open Pit.


----------



## tolarius (Feb 10, 2013)

I have to go with Sweet Ray's but when I make a custom sauce, I actually try to mix it up with different store brands and add a few spices of my only.  Also about 100 percent of time, I add some cherry bourbon for a quick hit.


----------



## smker (Feb 11, 2013)

Sweet baby Ray's for shure


----------



## smker (Feb 11, 2013)

tolarius said:


> I have to go with Sweet Ray's but when I make a custom sauce, I actually try to mix it up with different store brands and add a few spices of my only.  Also about 100 percent of time, I add some cherry bourbon for a quick hit.


at times i do the same and mix what i have on hand,  im not shy at all when it comes to mixing BBQ sauce or other spices,  only bad thing is if you get a really good mix,  you cant make it again onless you kept really good notes on whats been used


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 11, 2013)

smker said:


> at times i do the same and mix what i have on hand,  im not shy at all when it comes to mixing BBQ sauce or other spices,  only bad thing is if you get a really good mix,  you cant make it again onless you kept really good notes on whats been used


I do that as well.  I came across a good mix and it was real easy to remember.  Used it when we had a bbq at work.  It was a pretty big hit and almost 3 years later I still have people ask me to bring it to potlucks at work even if they are not for bbq.

Had a lot of people ask me for the recipe as well but...


----------



## nursewizzle (Feb 19, 2013)

I really like The Slabs


----------



## johnstephen1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Killer
Cattleman's Classic


----------



## grump345 (Jun 24, 2013)

Head Country


----------



## cooknhogz (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine


----------



## numero1latino (Jun 25, 2013)

Blues Hog Original for ribs is my new fav. Always trying new ones


----------



## duckstruck (Jun 27, 2013)

For store bought Sweet Baby Rays.

But I will say that Sauce making and experimenting and coming up with my own is on my bucket list.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 27, 2013)

johnstephen1 said:


> Killer
> Cattleman's Classic


YEAH.......  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ......

But I do have to add..... I found a bottle of Lee & Perrins steak sauce at the store today....   I bought it....   WOW, it is very interesting...  I may be using it for a BBQ type sauce soon.....  very well balanced flavor profile... accent on heat and tang....    If it ain't new, it's new to me....


----------



## foamheart (Jun 27, 2013)

Mine of course, but if feeling adventurous, I will deviate from Texas BBQ and use some sauce from a BBQ joint in Reidsville, NC called Short Sugars. They must do it right cause they been making BBQ longer than I've been on this rock. Their sauce is the best, wish I could figure it out. It rates right up there with Chef JJ's.


----------



## dmclalin (Jun 28, 2013)

BBQ Grub Rub said:


> I have to say, I like mine better than any sauce I've ever tried. I have a Miami sauce & spice across the street from my business. They said my sauce is better than anything they sell. It hits with a little vinegar, then the sweet comes in followed by some heat. Ok I'm going out back & cooking something, it's your fault for bringing up sauce. LOL.


Have you ever tried Everglade Rub. I saw some at Publix the other day. I like Stubb's Pork Rub with a touch of turbinado sugar


----------



## old sarge (Jun 28, 2013)

SueBee Original Honey BBQ.  Before that, Open Pit mixed with honey.


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 29, 2013)

No 5 Sauce. (Steve Petrone's recipe)

1 cup ketchup
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/3 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon worchestershire sauce
1 tablespoon rub

Opional but v. good: 1/4 cup meat drippings
(whats left in the foil after the rest)

Simmer to marry the flavors and thicken as desired.


----------



## eman (Jun 29, 2013)

I like my home made. But my favorite commercial sauce used to be sweet baby rays ,Now have a new favorite . Garland Jacks Secret six. Try it ,you'll like it.


----------



## comosmoker (Jun 29, 2013)

I want to try to make my own, but my family likes Show-Me.  It's made right here in Columbia, MO.


----------



## snowdog71 (Jun 29, 2013)

STUBBS SPICY


----------



## billmc40 (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow I don't think I have a favorite! At the moment it is Blues Hog Smokey, a little sweet but it comes with a wang. I really like it. We also use, Sweet Baby Rays KC Master Piece, Webers new sauce. But never no Kraft.

BillMc


----------



## smokingranby (Jun 29, 2013)

I like Maul's but my favorite is Gates. I usually only use it on my fries though.  I love bbq sauce and trying different ones.  If you are in KC there is a place in South KC on Holmes Rd called Snead's.  I always buy a few jars of Snead's Spicy when I make it back home.  It has no sweet at all and is thick.  My mouth is watering as I am talking about it.  It is not sold in stores only at the restaurant.


----------



## cansmoke (Jul 1, 2013)

We have two or three recipes we prefer. One is a tomato based sauce and the other to which there are several variants is a whiskey based sauce.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 1, 2013)

billmc40 said:


> ...But never no Kraft.
> BillMc



Interesting you say that. I think I read some where there was a blind taste test of national store bought brands and Bullseye (made by Kraft) had an overwhelming win. LOL


----------



## mickeyd77 (Jul 1, 2013)

I lost touch with a friend named Dave who catered BBQ on Cape Cod ! He had a home made sauce called Grinnin ' Dog !!

It was soooo good !

Made with Cranberry !! dont know how He did it but it was perfect blend of sweet and spice !!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 1, 2013)

I just recently tried that.  It was on sale at the store for 99 cents so I was not expecting much but it was pretty good.


----------



## billmc40 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> Interesting you say that. I think I read some where there was a blind taste test of national store bought brands and Bullseye (made by Kraft) had an overwhelming win. LOL


It is not really the taste but the texture or lack of it. If it was thicker I would probally like it. I really like the taste of Bone Sucking Sauce, it is really thin, and I don't care for that.

BillMc


----------



## leosmith78 (Jul 1, 2013)

I like homemade sauces, but does anyone know of a good commercial, thinner sauce? More like a mop?


----------



## blodzoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm new to smoking, but I've been a BBQ sauce fan my whole life.  I just wanted to chime in because a lot of people are saying Sweet Baby Rays, which was my favorite until I tried Rufus Teague.


----------



## palladini (Jul 3, 2013)

smker said:


> at times i do the same and mix what i have on hand,  im not shy at all when it comes to mixing BBQ sauce or other spices,  only bad thing is if you get a really good mix,  you cant make it again onless you kept really good notes on whats been used


I copy down everything, every change I copy it all to a note pad just for smoking.  Makes for easy go back and see abilities.


----------



## dburne (Jul 3, 2013)

Well I am brand new to smoking, having done my first ( spare ribs) last Saturday, and have some in the fridge marinating for tomorrow.

The sauce I used on Saturday, was Sweet Baby Rays' - Sweet and Spicey - and I really liked the taste, the sweetness with a little bit of bite was a neat combo I thought.

Can't say it is my favorite yet, as I have so many to try yet, but I sure wouldn't mind using it again - which I will tomorrow.


----------



## tatuajevi (Jul 5, 2013)

dburne said:


> Well I am brand new to smoking, having done my first ( spare ribs) last Saturday, and have some in the fridge marinating for tomorrow.
> 
> The sauce I used on Saturday, was Sweet Baby Rays' - Sweet and Spicey - and I really liked the taste, the sweetness with a little bit of bite was a neat combo I thought.
> 
> Can't say it is my favorite yet, as I have so many to try yet, but I sure wouldn't mind using it again - which I will tomorrow.


I'm a big fan of their sweet and spicey! Funny thing is I love to make pretty much everything from scratch, but if I was going to make my own bbq sauce I would want it to taste like the sweet and spicey, so I haven't delved into attempting to make my own.


----------



## big griz (Jul 6, 2013)

leosmith78 said:


> I like homemade sauces, but does anyone know of a good commercial, thinner sauce? More like a mop?


If you like sweeter sauce and want to use it like a mop, you might try original Head Country.  The only thin I don't like about it is that it is SO thin so it might be what you are looking for


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

For a quickie I mix some Sweet Baby Ray's and Open Pit. Other wise I  add some spices , brown sugar  and beer.


----------



## papacurtis (Jul 6, 2013)

jerseyhunter said:


> For a quickie I mix some Sweet Baby Ray's and Open Pit. Other wise I  add some spices , brown sugar  and beer.


I mix open pit / baby rays too! Thought i was being original. Guess not! [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## rich- (Jul 7, 2013)

Ronbo, My favorite is Jeffs.

Bought his recipe and love it.

Rich-


----------



## fireman00 (Jul 7, 2013)

KC masterpiece...since then over found a very nice recipe choose to their's. I just made a half gallon batch today.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hambone1950 (Jul 7, 2013)

fireman00 said:


> KC masterpiece...since then over found a very nice recipe choose to their's. I just made a half gallon batch today.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Care to share?


----------



## migraine (Jul 7, 2013)

About a month ago, I was doing ribs and realized that I didn't have any sauce and the Mrs. in not into the dry rub only.  I went digging through the pantry and found a bottle of Trader Joe's General Tao's sauce.

It has a nice, Asian flair that beats most other bottled BBQ sauces.  Kinda like China meats Kansas City.

Last week, we took a bunch of racks pre cooked/smoked to the Eastern Sierras during a multi family camping trip and every one preferred them over Sweet Baby Rays

Still haven't tried Jeff's rub/BBQ sauce , but I will soon.  Money isn't there, were still climbing out of a deep hole.  In truth, because of this site, I owe that much to him.

-Brian


----------



## migraine (Jul 7, 2013)

About a month ago, I was doing ribs and realized that I didn't have any sauce and the Mrs. is not into the dry rub only.  I went digging through the pantry and found a bottle of Trader Joe's General Tao's sauce.

It has a nice, Asian flair that beats most other bottled BBQ sauces.  Kinda like China meats Kansas City.

Last week, we took a bunch of racks pre cooked/smoked to the Eastern Sierras during a multi family camping trip and every one preferred them over Sweet Baby Rays

Still haven't tried Jeff's rub/BBQ sauce , but I will soon.  Money isn't there, were still climbing out of a deep hole.  In truth, because of this site, I owe that much to him.

-Brian


----------



## gary morris (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff's rub and sauce for me.

I was wondering which of the two (rub or sauce) gives more of a lasting taste and does everyone use the same dry ingredients in there rubs and sauces?


----------



## den60 (Jul 7, 2013)

I use a sauce recipe from Jeff's book, Memphis #1 (without the liquid smoke). People seem to really like it and it gives me something to do (other than drink beer) during the smoke. It also fills the kitchen with a nice aroma when it is cooking.


----------



## hotnspicy (Jul 7, 2013)

For store bought SBR's honey chipotle or his regular is good.  We used Open Pit at a restaurant I worked at years ago & that was good stuff too.  For pulled pork my favorite is on Jeff's site called smokey chipotle or something like that.  For my friends who don't care for heat on their pulled pork I use Jeff's sauce with 1/4 the pepper & cut it with equal amount of diet coke.  As for ribs & brisket I like Jeff's sauce alone but I often tweak it for different flavors.  Its a great base to use & go in many directions.  Sometimes I sub chipotle instead of pepper or add honey or even good jam.  For a Carolina style pulled pork sauce the Scott's stuff is pretty good.  I just buy that for 2 bucks a bottle in case someone wants that kind of flavor.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jul 7, 2013)

Cattleman's Classic,  for me, it beats Sweet Baby Rays.


----------



## woodman3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hillsdale Bank BBQ of course from Hillsdale,Ks just outside KC.  Simply the best I have ever tasted.  Just the right balance of sweet and spice.


----------



## latravcha (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't use sauce much but when I do I use sause I live some Jack Millers. 
Pour it in a sause pan and add a stick or real butter and simmer then mop it on
If I feel like something different I mix JM with SBR about 1/2 and 1/2.


----------



## comosmoker (Jul 9, 2013)

For pork, I like Sticky Pig and Blues Hogs sauce.  I don't use sauce much either, but when I do, it's those two and Show-Me.  For beef and brisket, I like Arthur Bryants.  I am looking forward to trying Bilbos homemade sauce I got from this forum.  It is supposed to be outstanding!


----------



## flyinlizard (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff s Sauce  by far


----------



## chut26 (Jul 9, 2013)

My normal rub consists of a nice little kick of heat, so I typically will go for a sweet style BBQ sauce. My family and I  have become extremely fond of Sweet Baby Ray's honey BBQ sauce. It is a flat out amazing combo on some baby back ribs with my rub.


----------



## jeoberg (Jul 9, 2013)

My mom made a BBQ sauce that I loved. She's gone now, but I will make the same sauce with her recipe.  Here it is, but you'll never get the taste unless you've had it.

Tomato base - could be canned soup or tomato sauce or tomato paste or even ketchup
Honey or molasses or brown sugar - whatever you have
Apple cider vinegar or red wine vinegar
Salt
Pepper
Red pepper flakes
Chili seasoning
Onion powder or diced onions.
Other ingredients to make it taste 'right'

Notice there are no measurements.  Mom made the sauce by taste, aroma,  consistency, and color. I do it the same way.


----------



## ima butcher (Jul 20, 2013)

image.jpg



__ ima butcher
__ Jul 20, 2013






I use this.


----------



## flash (Jul 20, 2013)

Make most of my own also. I do use Jeff's for Beef, but sometimes use a store bought from Hillside Orchard called Mrs. Davie's. Otherwise I have a Carolina Sauce for Chicken and Dewey's Dirt Road for another sauce I use on Beef.


----------



## zimq (Jul 20, 2013)

I really like Montgomery Inn for a finisher on ribs,  or another one called Uncle Joes.  A couple go- to's that I have from restaurants is Starnes from Paducah Ky,  17th Street,  and I really like the sauce Pat Burke serves at his place.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 20, 2013)

For ribs I seldom sauce, but when I do, of late I have been partial to Johnny Harris Carolina style mustard sauce. On pulled pork I like to use Alabama White sauce (w/horseradish). For tomato base sauces I like Jeff's, (with a bit more heat though). Most times I serve sauce on the side...


----------



## centralcarolina (Aug 2, 2013)

Homeade is best but my family recently did a taste test of commercial brands, the first of several we will do.  We tried the following:

Sticky Fingers Carolina sweet

Kraft Regular

Sweet Baby Rays Original

Bullseye Kansas City

Bone Suckin sauce

The results  were interesting. Here are the overall results:

1. Sweet Baby Rays-best overall, kind of sweet but balanced flavor

2. Kraft-i know, shocker. Not that sweet but balanced

3. Bone Suckin-kind of like an asian sweet n sour, thinner than the others, good on chicken

4. Sticky Fingers-I liked it, wife did not. Spicy

5. Bullseye KC-Least favorite. Just didn't really care for the flavor

Next Sweet babys will be going up against some others including Stubbs and KC Masterpiece.


----------



## cansmoke (Aug 3, 2013)

We often use a JD based sauce. Hey, how can you go wrong with Gentleman Jack. (and yup, we put the JD IN the sauce, not in us :D)


----------



## smokngun (Aug 3, 2013)

One of my favorites is Jim and Nick's habanero sauce. I used to get Oklahoma Joes by the gallon until Jim and Nick's came to town.


----------



## specificimpulse (Jun 29, 2014)

Bama BBQ said:


> [SIZE=11pt]No 5 Sauce. (Steve Petrone's recipe)[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]1 cup ketchup
> 
> ...



Another vote for Steve Petrone's No. 5 sauce.  This has been my goto sauce for years and always gets rave reviews.  Suggest doubling the recipe since it doesn't last very long.


----------



## specificimpulse (Jun 29, 2014)

Steve Petrone's sauces posted at TVWBB are all killer.  My goto sauce is his No. 5  sauce.  But for pulled pork, this is my all time favorite:

http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?29945-Latest-Lexington-(vinegar)Sauce

Vinegar Sauce

2 c vinegar
1/2 c water
1/2 c ketchup
2 T worchestershire sauce
1 T honey
1 T brown sugar
1 t cayene pepper
1 T fresh black pepper
2 t salt
pinch of celery seed

Simmer 20 minutes.


----------



## danbury (Jun 29, 2014)

Back in the 70s, a Chicago Sun Times Columnist, Mike Royko was obsessed with baby back ribs and had a great deal to do with the Chicago Rib Fest.  One of the prominent BBQ places at the time was Leon's BBQ in Chicago, namely the sauce.  At some point they "reversed engineered" the sauce and printed the recipe in the paper. I cut it out, tried it and have used it ever since.  It's my favorite sauce by far when I do my own bbq and is much better than any store bought sauce I've ever had.  I never buy store bought sauces.

I have, over the years, played around with the original recipe either adding more of something, additional ingreds but in the long run, every time I make ribs or pulled pork, this is my standard.


----------



## specificimpulse (Jun 29, 2014)

danbury said:


> Back in the 70s, a Chicago Sun Times Columnist, Mike Royko was obsessed with baby back ribs and had a great deal to do with the Chicago Rib Fest.  One of the prominent BBQ places at the time was Leon's BBQ in Chicago, namely the sauce.  At some point they "reversed engineered" the sauce and printed the recipe in the paper. I cut it out, tried it and have used it ever since.  It's my favorite sauce by far when I do my own bbq and is much better than any store bought sauce I've ever had.  I never buy store bought sauces.
> I have, over the years, played around with the original recipe either adding more of something, additional ingreds but in the long run, every time I make ribs or pulled pork, this is my standard.



I remember Royko and his rib obsession -- grew up in the south suburbs.  I think this might be what you're referring to:  http://articles.chicagotribune.com/..._1_barbecue-sauce-sauce-recipe-worcestershire

Looks very similar to the Steve Petrone No. 5 sauce, but with more worcestershire and the addition of steak sauce.  In any case, that approximate ratio of 6:3:2 ketchup to cider vinegar to brown sugar is a magic base.  Great stuff.


----------



## danbury (Jun 29, 2014)

SpecificImpulse said:


> I remember Royko and his rib obsession -- grew up in the south suburbs. I think this might be what you're referring to: http://articles.chicagotribune.com/..._1_barbecue-sauce-sauce-recipe-worcestershire
> 
> Looks very similar to the Steve Petrone No. 5 sauce, but with more worcestershire and the addition of steak sauce. In any case, that approximate ratio of 6:3:2 ketchup to cider vinegar to brown sugar is a magic base. Great stuff.


Yep, that be the one.  I don't use hickory salt in mine and I use Tony's Seasoning.  I use this mainly for pork.  When I do chicken, I saute some shallots in butter but do not caramelize them and then add to the above recipe. I increase the vinegar a bit. I'm a vinegar junkie.  I also cut the cornstarch down a bit. I hate gummy bbq sauce.  I would rather slightly runny sauce.


----------



## wormser (Jun 29, 2014)

Famous daves has some good ones.  But, lately I've been loading up on Two Fat Guys brand.  It's cleaner/purer and tastes great.


----------



## scott sapire (Jun 30, 2014)

Generally use BBQ BATH brines and no sauce, but I'm making a sauce tonight...

2 Roast Sweet onions - roast until caramelized

1 24 oz Apple Sauce

1 16 oz Can Apple Juice Concentrate

7 oz Chipotles in Adobo Sauce

Apple Cider Vinegar to taste

Puree all together.

Apple Chipotle BBQ Sauce


----------



## smokin joker (Jun 30, 2014)

My favorite so far is easily Bob Gibson's Red Sauce. Not a fan of their white sauce, but the red sauce is pretty killer.


----------



## pohny (Jul 19, 2014)

My wife and daughter like Sweet Baby Ray's Original a lot.  It is good but a bit thick and sweet for me.  I like thinning it with some vinegar and my favorite vinegar is that from a bottle of pickled jalapenos.  It adds a lot of flavor and some, not too much, heat.  I sometimes buy the peppers for the vinegar if I run low on it,  Great stuff to use in dressings too.


----------



## prudentsmoker (Jul 20, 2014)

I like Jeff's also and Sweet Baby Rays and Curley's. I believe Curley started making his sauce in the 50's in Winfield, KS. He has long since passed on and it is corporate made now. I have never tried anything but the original and I really like it.
Here is a site for it https://www.curleysbbq.com


----------



## brett74 (Jul 21, 2014)

POHNY said:


> My wife and daughter like Sweet Baby Ray's Original a lot.  It is good but a bit thick and sweet for me.  I like thinning it with some vinegar and my favorite vinegar is that from a bottle of pickled jalapenos.  It adds a lot of flavor and some, not too much, heat.  I sometimes buy the peppers for the vinegar if I run low on it,  Great stuff to use in dressings too.


that is very interesting


----------



## dgrey (Jul 28, 2014)

what do you think about this list?

http://www.statista.com/statistics/304889/most-popular-cooking-saucest-brands-united-kingdom-uk/

Blue Dragon chinese cooking sauce sounds damns awesome^^


----------



## fatty patty (Jul 28, 2014)

I like to make my own but for my money the Shed southern sweet  or Shed sweet and spicy are outstanding and ranked high in most publications. Very unique, beautiful color, delicious.


----------



## fatty patty (Jul 28, 2014)

jeoberg said:


> My mom made a BBQ sauce that I loved. She's gone now, but I will make the same sauce with her recipe.  Here it is, but you'll never get the taste unless you've had it.
> 
> Tomato base - could be canned soup or tomato sauce or tomato paste or even ketchup
> Honey or molasses or brown sugar - whatever you have
> ...


----------



## fatty patty (Jul 28, 2014)

This is a KC based recipe. Red wine vinegar gives it a little tang.


----------



## fatty patty (Jul 28, 2014)

Whatever sauce you chose I believe the combo of a hot rub with sweet sauce is killer on ribs.


----------

